# Topics > Related topics > Philosophy of AI >  Problem of consciousness

## Airicist

Hard problem of consciousness on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Article "When robots colonize the cosmos, will they be conscious"

by Robert Lawrence Kuhn
October 27, 2015

Interlocutors:

Ray Kurzweil

John Searle

Christof Koch

Michael Graziano

David Brin

----------

